# Cattle panels vs goat panels



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

We are newbies to goats. Just bought 3 pygmies that are 6 mo old. We bought cattle panels instead of goat to cut down on cost. Question is, is this safe for them? Too big of hole? Can they get out? Any experience with this? I didn't put them out today due to afraid of them getting part way through and getting stuck or getting out! Thanks for input


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

I should say... Last night we had them out and they had heads through and partial front feet. This caused them to be stuck but they did get back through with out assistance and harm.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 6 month boers who I'm sure are bigger than your babies but we use cattle panel for them. When they were smaller though we had to put chicken wire across so they would not get their heads stuck. That way they can still see out but no soaking wet goats anymore bc they would get stuck while it was raining of course


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

My 6 mo. old nigerian pops through the cattle panels with no problem...we too put garden fencing over the bottom half of the panels to keep kids in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to put fencing over top the panels. Make sure the holes are only 2x4 on the fencing to put over top.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Combo panels (or combo cattle panels OR cattle combo panels) work the best for goaties. Her are some pics.

http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4939664510223341&pid=15.1

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4617280012813151&pid=15.1

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4734854704269619&pid=15.1


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

HHHmmmm I was thinking to use cattle panels around the chicken feeders in the chicken yard (we are putting the new doelings in there temporarily til get them adjusted to our dogs and vice versa, plus the puppy keeps getting in -- he fits thru the gap under the fence the hens use as a door-- and eating all the feed) to keep non chickens out....


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

CAjerseychick said:


> HHHmmmm I was thinking to use cattle panels around the chicken feeders in the chicken yard (we are putting the new doelings in there temporarily til get them adjusted to our dogs and vice versa, plus the puppy keeps getting in -- he fits thru the gap under the fence the hens use as a door-- and eating all the feed) to keep non chickens out....


You are aware I hope that goats will binge on chicken feed and the results can be fatal.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

elchivito said:


> You are aware I hope that goats will binge on chicken feed and the results can be fatal.


Yes thats why I am trying to figure out what to do about the feeders (it will def be 100% fatal if my Giant Schnauzer gets a hold of the kids...)....the yard is built right onto the back of the house and where I want to start out our goats....worse case scenario I can take the feeders out of the yard but then the dogs will eat the feed....(the chickens fly over/under one spot in the fence in the AM to range and come back at night)


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok. So I'm not sure which panels it is that we have. I'm going to attach a couple pics. They look like ones in examples above but not sure... They did not try to get out tonight and had heads through eating whatever they were after... Just want it to be safe!


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Another... Sorry new to this site.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would put fencing over anything they can stick their head through. You also want to keep unwanted critters out.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok thanks... That is what I was thinking. I just don't want them stuck. I guess maybe we need to add something around the bottom part... Unwanted critters like our dog who is going in to eat their droppings lol


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

get 2" x 4" welded wire fencing, attach it to the *inside* of the panels above head height of your goats. 
Around here we call the panels that are graduated at the bottom "hog panels" and the non-graduated ones cow panels. I have both kinds because I buy them used wherever I can find them. I line both kinds with welded wire. Helps keep critters and chickens out and babies (or little bitty goats) in.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Hog panels are indeed graduated but they are the 3 foot tall ones. And again correct. The non graduated are cattle panels. Here they have all gotten expensive.

Cattle: 30.00
Hog: 30.00
Combo: 35.00
They even sell ones that are 2"x2". But those are like 60.00 each.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok. Ours are graduated but just the last three I believe and they can get heads through there with effort. The "goat panels" that we looked at were 60 and these were I believe called "cattle". The squares are def bigger and they were 20.... So we should put something on inside to about head height, correct? Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I think its the combo cattle panels (they had them at the Feed store)-- we went with regular cattle panels-- I put one up under my porch to let the hens into their feeders (2 days now and they are pretty hungry I been broadcasting mash and feed for them but some of them are kinda slow) -- so will see how that goes....

WOW re: the pricing-- I got our cattle panels for $23.99 each....(I guess CA isnt so bad in All things afterall)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Heres the result on my cattle panels-- neither the chickens or goats will go near them ! SO nobody is getting any chicken feed....


----------

